# How Many Iron Shots to Raise Ferritin



## junk43yard

I am hypothyroid, and recently had my ferritin checked. Result was shockingly low:

12 [range 24-336 ug/L]

Doc gave me a 100mg shot of iron in the butt on the spot, and mentioned stool samples and colonoscopies to figure out if I am experiencing blood loss. My research tells me many, many hypothyroids have low ferritin due to stomach acid issues caused by the hypothyroidism, so I am not too worried.

Question 1: How many 100mg iron shots will it take to get into a good range?
Quesiton 2: How soon will I feel a difference?
Question 3: How often should I test blood for ferritin?

I realize everyone is different, responds differently, etc. But some ball park figures would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## Andros

junk43yard said:


> I am hypothyroid, and recently had my ferritin checked. Result was shockingly low:
> 
> 12 [range 24-336 ug/L]
> 
> Doc gave me a 100mg shot of iron in the butt on the spot, and mentioned stool samples and colonoscopies to figure out if I am experiencing blood loss. My research tells me many, many hypothyroids have low ferritin due to stomach acid issues caused by the hypothyroidism, so I am not too worried.
> 
> Question 1: How many 100mg iron shots will it take to get into a good range?
> Quesiton 2: How soon will I feel a difference?
> Question 3: How often should I test blood for ferritin?
> 
> I realize everyone is different, responds differently, etc. But some ball park figures would be great.
> 
> Cheers!


It could take a while as methinks that the body down regulates ferritin the same as Vitamin D in the thyroid patient and those w/other autoimmune disease.

So, I can't answer your questions but others may have some personal input based on their own experience.


----------



## junk43yard

THanks for the reply! Hopefully others will chime in? In the mean time research I have done can answer one of my own questions.


junk43yard said:


> Quesiton 2: How soon will I feel a difference


From rxmed.com:

"The major portion of iron dextran is absorbed within 72 hours after i.m. injection. Most of the remaining iron dextran is absorbed over the ensuing 3 to 4 weeks."

According to irondisorders.org, maybe a shot in the butt is not the way to go:

"Intramuscular injections are generally administered to the buttocks and can be somewhat painful and result in bleeding into the muscle. Intramuscular neoplasm (cancer) has been found at the injection site in some cases. Patients have also reported an orange discoloration at injection sites, which appear to be permanent. When iron is injected, it is properly done using a "Z technique" to prevent intramuscular bleeding or discoloration. Intravenous infusion is generally preferred by most hematologists over intramuscular injections (IM) because of these complications."


----------



## lowiron

I have never had the injections, but have had several series of IV iron infusions. The iron is called Ferrlecit, and if I remember correctly there is 125mg of it in the IV bag. I suspect there is probably a difference in the ammount of absorption and the time it takes to kick in between IV and IM..........not sure.

The last time I had the infusions I received 8 of them over a 12 week period. My beginning ferritin level was 7. About 2 weeks (2 infusions) after the start my legs and arms ached a little. I was told that this is normal, and has to do with new red blood cell growth. They said some people experience nothing, and some will have different pains or symptoms......That said:

Question 1: How many 100mg iron shots will it take to get into a good range?

Not sure about the shots. 8 infusions topped me out at 148

Quesiton 2: How soon will I feel a difference?

It was 6 or 7 weeks before before I felt more energetic

Question 3: How often should I test blood for ferritin?

My Hemo checks iron/ferritin prior to every infusion when I am getting them. When I have completed the infusion series, she will do iron labs and a CBC about every 3 months.

On 02/08/13 I started another round of Ferrlecit infusions. This time my ferritin level was at 18. My lab range shows 30-400 ng/ml.

I wish I could tell you more about the IM route, and hope that someone with some real knowledge shows up to answer your questions.

Most importantly, I hope your doctor is focusing on why you have low ferritin, and not just assuming that it is thyroid related. I have been on Levoxyl since last November and my iron level still drops............the reason for my inability to absorb iron is because I had a total gastrectomy.....so this is known. But, even though I have been on Levoxyl, my iron/ferritin still drops at the same rate before starting the Levoxyl. I thought that taking thyroid medication would at least slow the drain..........not in my case, but were all different.

I really hope you can get a handle on the iron/thyroid problem. Low iron in it's self can kick your biscuits into the dirt. With Hypo tossed on the pile there is no such thing as enough sleep............Take care.


----------



## junk43yard

Thank you for the reply, lowiron. It was very informative. Especially how many IVs it took to get to 148, and how many weeks it took to feel more energetic.

My doc does not know what he is doing. I am the one that asked for a ferritin check, based on my own research. I will see him again in 2 days, and ask to see a hematologist.

I was in the process of raising my Natural Dessicated Thyroid dose, but have halted it at 2 grains when I found the low iron. (I have read that low iron makes converting T4 to T3 difficult.)

I really appreciate the time you took to respond.


----------



## Andros

junk43yard said:


> THanks for the reply! Hopefully others will chime in? In the mean time research I have done can answer one of my own questions.From rxmed.com:
> 
> "The major portion of iron dextran is absorbed within 72 hours after i.m. injection. Most of the remaining iron dextran is absorbed over the ensuing 3 to 4 weeks."
> 
> According to irondisorders.org, maybe a shot in the butt is not the way to go:
> 
> "Intramuscular injections are generally administered to the buttocks and can be somewhat painful and result in bleeding into the muscle. Intramuscular neoplasm (cancer) has been found at the injection site in some cases. Patients have also reported an orange discoloration at injection sites, which appear to be permanent. When iron is injected, it is properly done using a "Z technique" to prevent intramuscular bleeding or discoloration. Intravenous infusion is generally preferred by most hematologists over intramuscular injections (IM) because of these complications."


Yikes!! You are not going to do that, are you?


----------

